# 1938 Schwinn flying star



## dboi4u (Aug 26, 2015)

Hello fellow ""CABERS""" check this out I just found it today, this is my Newest addition to the prewar herd!!!! An all original 1938 Schwinn "Flying Star" paint is in great shape, original down to the tires Goodyear deluxe all weather. The badge is pretty Rare I personally never seen one on a complete bicycle the Previous owner touched up the fender braces and sprocket but looks great enjoy 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 26, 2015)

i totally dig the silver fenders! awesome bike!


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 26, 2015)

Thank you azbug-i  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 26, 2015)

They are plated azbug-i here's a better look at em but they cleaned up nicely but a little pitted 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 26, 2015)

I really dig the C model frame. Cool bike.


----------



## sleepy (Aug 26, 2015)

Hot. Hot. Hot.

Now I have to wipe the drool off my keyboard.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 26, 2015)

Neeeeeeeeeaaaaaaatttttttt!!!


----------



## Dave K (Aug 26, 2015)

Amazing bike.  Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## davey jones (Jul 23, 2018)

Sweet Bike!   Do you know if it came new with painted wheels and chrome fenders?


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jul 23, 2018)

There is a crusty one posted on E-bay with the same head badge


----------



## dave429 (Aug 16, 2018)

Bike has a great look! Bet its fun to ride!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 17, 2018)

im getting inspired to build up a c model frame set that i acquired a few month ago....


----------

